# Zagone movable jaw masks



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Saw them at Transworld and they work amazingly. 
The guy tried several different masks on and showed us how they worked. The jaw opens and closes when you talk better than other moving jaw masks I have seen.


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

I own many zagone studios masks they are super quality for the price and the moving jaw masks are great.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Dogman/Clint: you like the open mouth version like the ringmaster or the fabric covered mouth like the death mask?


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

The mask in the video's pretty darn nice. I would swish around some water with black food coloring in my mouth to color my tongue as well. Great mask.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I would have to say it depends on the character you want. The skull kind of needs the black mesh to hide your mouth. The Ringmaster is less likely to show much of your mouth. 
I don't think the black mesh fabric would be too uncomfortable or hot to wear. Fabrics on the inside of masks tend to be thin enough to be comfortable, but thick/dark enough to hide your face.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hubby loved his. He had the fabric over the mouth. Because it was a little cold that night he said the fabric was great but thought it would become hot if it was warmer out. Oh, and you can't drink with it, so you have to take the mask off or make a straw hole. heheh

He got the werewolf with the gloves _(those are GREAT!),_ chest shirt and feet. I ditched the overshirt that went with the chest shirt and made my own:













The next year used it for a prop dummy:


----------



## havik (Nov 8, 2008)

I love their masks and have quite a few of the movable jaw/mouth ones. It's worth it, you won't be disappointed they make quality stuff. I wore the kick ass killer werewolf mask last year and got so many compliments, good stuff!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the grim reaper one right now, very cool costume and the mask is comfortable and looks great. I would highly recommend the zagone costumes.


----------

